# Please suggest some prebiotics and antibiotics



## nikhilsign (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I want to try something that can help to maintain the balance of bacteria in digestive tract . I have already discussed my problem of constant flatulence and leaky gas in previous post . I will order them from other country as I live in India and it is very difficult to get them here. So please suggest me those worked for you .

Thank you


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I use florastar but they might not work for you..I had to try two other kids before I found this one. It may take a couple weeks to see which one works best for you.In three days, I found relief with florastar though


----------

